# Worldmark info requested



## rickandcindy23 (May 30, 2012)

TUGByAccident said:


> I'm still interested in learning of any other remedies.


You have a mortgage, right?  If you own WorldMark points, which I am assuming you do, you can sell them for about 30 cents each, maybe 40 cents, but not a penny more than 40 cents.  That's the resale value.  

You can take a hit on your credit and stop making payments and paying fees.  It's not something most people want to do, but if you have no money and see no way out, then that is the only thing I can think of to do.  

Maybe this should be a different thread.


----------



## TUGByAccident (May 30, 2012)

*My membership details*

I have a mortgage of $20,762. I have 53,850 points (6,700 expiring 9/25/12, 23,000 expiring 10/31/12, 1,150 expiring 2/11/13 and another 23,000 expiring 10/31/13) and another 23,000 available to borrow.
What would my resale value be?


----------



## Karen G (May 30, 2012)

TUGByAccident said:


> I have a mortgage of $20,762. . . .
> What would my resale value be?



Here are completed sales on eBay. The amounts in green are what they sold for and if the amount is in red, it didn't sell.

But, these sales were for memberships that were free and clear (no mortgage).


----------



## TUGByAccident (May 30, 2012)

Karen G said:


> Here are completed sales on eBay. The amounts in green are what they sold for and if the amount is in red, it didn't sell.
> 
> But, these sales were for memberships that were free and clear (no mortgage).


Thanks, Karen. I have actually looked at completed ebay listing before, but have some difficulty understanding how incentive points, points that can be borrowed and points not used yet get calculated. It looks as though a membership with 20,000 annual credits sells for around $7,500, or $0.38/point. So, a membership 23,000 annual points could sell for around $8,700. But if I could sell all of my available points for $0.38 (if that were possible) I would be close to paying off my mortgage: 53,850 x $0.38 = $20,463.
Is it possible to do that?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 30, 2012)

One time Worldmark credits go for less than $0.01 per credit on ebay.  Ebay one time use Worldmark credits
I think you would have a difficult time getting $10,000 for your "fully loaded" account.


----------



## presley (May 30, 2012)

You can rent one time use credits fairly quickly on wmowners.com.  

The going rate is .06/credit + any fees if using paypal, etc.


----------



## TUGByAccident (May 30, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> One time Worldmark credits go for less than $0.01 per credit on ebay.  Ebay one time use Worldmark credits
> I think you would have a difficult time getting $10,000 for your "fully loaded" account.


Thanks for that link. It looks like for completed sales, 10,000 one time credits have generally sold for more than $700 ($0.07/credit). How does one post one time credits on ebay? They all seem to be from "TimeShare Angels." I have almost 30,000 that are expiring on or before 10/31/12 that I would like to sell. Sorry my questions are naive - I'm new to this site and the whole process.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 30, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> One time Worldmark credits go for less than $0.01 SIX CENTS per credit on ebay. THE OPEN MARKET Ebay one time use Worldmark credits
> I think you would have a difficult time getting $10,000 for your "fully loaded" account.


 
Your obviously not an owner and don't have a clue what you are talking about, stick to what you know please

I agree that the seller should not expect to get the contract rate (38-40 cents) on the 1 time use credits which essentially trade at maintenance fees equivalents


----------



## ronparise (May 30, 2012)

Worldmark contracts are often sold with an assumable loan. 

Your contract world probably sell without a problem You could put it on the wmowners.com forum or  I can put you in touch with the broker that is handling my deal...PM me if interested

I Sorry I missunderstood...on first reading I thought you owned a 53000 credit account...now I think its just a 23000 credit account....LLWs analysis below is spot on.

Folks are willing to pay more than 35 cents a credit for assumable accounts (I am), but not that much more

perhaps 65cents a credit or $15000 which would mean throwing in $5000 or $6000 to make the deal


----------



## Rent_Share (May 30, 2012)

TUGByAccident said:


> Thanks for that link. It looks like for completed sales, 10,000 one time credits have generally sold for more than $700 ($0.07/credit). How does one post one time credits on ebay? They all seem to be from "TimeShare Angels." I have almost 30,000 that are expiring on or before 10/31/12 that I would like to sell. Sorry my questions are naive - I'm new to this site and the whole process.


 

eBay can be ruthless and arbitrary about the the posting of Worldmark credits

TSA has been doing this for years and knows the tricks of the trade  -   If you look closely you will find these are listed in "Travel-Every Thing Else not Real Estate- Timeshares

I would suggest you go over to WorldmarkOwners.com to read the threads on renting 1 X credits - They are also traded through that forum


----------



## LLW (May 30, 2012)

TUGByAccident said:


> I have a mortgage of $20,762. I have 53,850 points (6,700 expiring 9/25/12, 23,000 expiring 10/31/12, 1,150 expiring 2/11/13 and another 23,000 expiring 10/31/13) and another 23,000 available to borrow.
> What would my resale value be?



Approximate Market Rates:
-Annual (permanent) points: 30 cents to 50 cents per credit, depending on how well you know the process and the market. Assumable loans can sell for slightly higher. If you lack the know-how and have to sell through brokers, you will have to pay them a commission.
-One-time use credits: 5.5 cents to 6 cents per credit, depending on expiration date. 

Value of Your Annual Points:
23,000 annual points X 35 cents = $8,050
Value of Your One-Time Use Points:
(6700+23000+1150+23000) points X 5.8 cents = $3,123

Total value: $8,050 + $3,123 = $11,173
Less mortgage: $20,672
Net value: Negative $9,499 (money you would have to bring to the table), less any commission to brokers

Also, you may have housekeeping tokens that you may rent out (may not be rented out by themselves; must be rented out with credits), or they may expire soon. Those are listed on the "Your Account" page inside the Owner Sign In area on line on the Club site, or are available from Owner Care.  

Depending on your financial situation, selling may not be the best option. As has been suggested, you may get additional advice and venue on www.wmowners.com . Read/ask questions on the "Rent/Sale Discussions," "Credits for Rent," "Memberships for Sale" forums there. Good luck.


----------



## TUGByAccident (May 30, 2012)

LLW said:


> Approximate Market Rates:
> -Annual (permanent) points: 30 cents to 50 cents per credit, depending on how well you know the process and the market. Assumable loans can sell for slightly higher. If you lack the know-how and have to sell through brokers, you will have to pay them a commission.
> -One-time use credits: 5.5 cents to 6 cents per credit, depending on expiration date.
> 
> ...


LLW - Thank-you so much! I have started to nose around the WMOwners.com site and am getting a better understanding of it all. Your answer is the clearest in terms my own situation.
Another question - is it possible to sell only part of my membership? Like, 10,000 credits? Although, as I'm typing this, I'm wondering why I would want to do this...


----------



## Rent_Share (May 30, 2012)

Yes, but frought with challenges due to the note


----------



## tschwa2 (May 30, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Your obviously not an owner and don't have a clue what you are talking about, stick to what you know please
> 
> I agree that the seller should not expect to get the contract rate (38-40 cents) on the 1 time use credits which essentially trade at maintenance fees equivalents



Sorry I had my decimal point wrong when I did 1 second math.  I should have said less than $0.10  I did provide a link.  I am not an owner but know more than some owners and no one was answering the OP (an owner).

Rent Share thank you so much for the correction you are obviously so much smarter than me.


----------



## LLW (May 31, 2012)

TUGByAccident said:


> LLW - Thank-you so much! I have started to nose around the WMOwners.com site and am getting a better understanding of it all. Your answer is the clearest in terms my own situation.
> Another question - is it possible to sell only part of my membership? Like, 10,000 credits? Although, as I'm typing this, I'm wondering why I would want to do this...



You are very welcome.  

To sell 10K credits, you would have to split your account into 2 accounts, one of which would be a 10K one, before you can sell it. That would take a $299 fee to split, and another $299 when you sell, and several months to complete. Wyndham would want you to pay off the mortgage before you can get any money from the collateral credits. 10K credits @38 cents would only get you $3,800. So it would not help you much.

Again, if you explain more of your individual situation on wmowners.com, you may get more helpful advice from other owners who might have had similar experience.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 31, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> Sorry I had my decimal point wrong when I did 1 second math. I should have said less than $0.10 I did provide a link. I am not an owner but know more than some owners and no one was answering the OP (an owner).
> 
> Rent Share thank you so much for the correction you are obviously so much smarter than me.


 

Not to 

:deadhorse: 

People (including the entire management structure at eBay) attempt to fit Worldmark Points into the traditional timeshare model.

There have been many occasions of people misstating the market price based on excluding garbage fees that the knowledgeable bidders/buyers discount the "list" price to account for those hidden charges.

Sorry to be so abrupt, but a membership isn't the same as a deeded ownership, although it doesn't hold it's value compared to staying with the rat (DVC) it does compare favorably to some Marriott's, Hilton's and Sheraton/Westin properties in having retained a fraction of it's value as opposed to migrating to zero


----------

